# Possible access to deferred defined contribution defined benefit salaried pensions



## dieseldustcafe (May 2, 2012)

I would like to know if it is some how possible to access the deferred $ of the GM Canada salaried pension . I am only 50 but find myself without employment as a result of restructuring. What options do I have ? I also have a defined contribution pension that I would like to do the same with. Is this possible?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I would suggest you contact the GM Canada HR department and ask them about this.


----------



## dieseldustcafe (May 2, 2012)

*Possible access*

Thanks spud,I intend to do just that.I was attempting to gain better incite before I did.


----------

